# First Jingle of 2019



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Met Mike Saturday morning at the truck stop. We both ate some breakfast there and discussed where we would hunt the wily one we call coyotes.

Yes I do have a repeat performance of the cold I had just a week or so ago. But I am fine as long as I stay on the little blue pill. No coughing or sneezing and dress warm.
We decide to drive out to start and do a zig and zag back to home base where I leave my truck.

A hour and a half finds us at a beef operation, None of you have ever ate any of their beef if you only eat 100% Angus, they raise some very nice Herford beef.
It is grown in feed lots so much either mostly free roaming.

They have a small wood lot but butts up to about 100 acres of state game area. We walk back and set up near a row of round bales in a fence row. Set out two decoys and the caller about 125 yards out. 
No one has hunted this farm for coyotes in about 3 months.

We hunker down and turn on the caller with a calf in distress sound about medium volume. Bet it wasn't 10 minutes and a coyote came out of the brush and headed for the decoy. It was in my coverage zone so at about 150 yards I fired. The coyote let out a yep and spun around and I thought I mush have pulled the shot and grazed it then it fell about 25 yards back the way it came. We wait the full 30 minutes with no others showing. Go gather the gear walk over to the coyote and it is a male and old one also by the stains on the teeth. I wrap it in the plastic sheet then we head for mike's truck.

Drive about 10 minutes to the east to a sheep farm, I like coyote hunting at sheep farms the woods seems to be so clean. They have a decent sized wood lot about 80 acres worth, I've never asked.
We walk back to a fence line with a stone pile that runs about 25 yards down it to set up.
This time we set out both decoys and callers. We run a lamb in distress on mine and a yuppy dog sound on Mikes. Was about 20 minutes before a pair of coyotes show up. Mike suggest I try to swing around to where I can take the trail coyote.

I slowly spin around on my cushion with out the coyotes detectioning me . Those coyotes were 
really wanting these decoys.
When Mike gave me the trigger I squeezed off the shot at the trailing coyote. Dropped like hit in the head with a hammer. I am a fan of the Sierra 55gr HPBT game king bullets. At 30 minutes we walk out and gather our gear and get the coyotes, 2 females mine was the oldest with well stained teeth, mikes may have been this last springs pup.

About 20 minutes south east gets us to another sheep farm They have a river runs along rhe edge of the pasture with a goodly amount of timber growing in the bottom flats.
We get set up and start the lamb and happy dog sounds going. Once again soon after the sounds start a lone coyote shows in Mikes zone.

Mike fires and the coyote drops quickly, Mike also uses Sierra game king bullets in his savage 250 3000. Coyotes and whistle pigs don't walk away far with a hit in the vitals.
We get back to the truck and I need to take my Benidril and have a cup of chicken broth.
Mike Suggest a 30 minute drive to the west to a small town diner for a mid morning pick me up.

We like this small diner for its homeyness Knotty pine walls and ceiling from when it was built in the 40's just after the war ended. Lots of white tail heads on the wall and a few pheasants in different poses around the place.
Back in the hay day of pheasant hunting 1950' to mid 1960's this place would be packed with pheasant hunters from opening to closing time. I believe it was considered right in the middle of the pheasant hunting capital of the state.
The coffee and cinnamon rolls did their work and picked us up. We had 2 hours before we would quit for the day.

Off to a crop farm where they have taken down all the fences and pushed all the trees and brush into big piles to burn. But they don't do much with the deep ditches that drain the area field tiles emptying into them. We set up where a pair meet and set up the decoys part way out in the field on the south side of the ditch. 
We elect to use the squealing piglet here. Not sure why that sound seems to work so well where there are no pigs for miles.
30 Minutes and we gather our gear and head to the truck.

About 5 minutes south we hit another crop farm also with the drainage ditches. Another dry 30 minutes spent there. Back at the truck mike looks at the thermometer and says it is 47F and the sun was shining really bright. He and I both agree with the fur the coyotes have and the bright sun they are laying up and don't want to move till near dark and during the cooler nights. We agree to call it a day.

 Al


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

Good write up.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

cool story... thanks

wish we had the open habitat around here to hunt them.


----------

